# Ripley's Haunted House-Myrtle Beach



## Great White (Jan 18, 2006)

I recently vacationed at Myrtle Beach this July and I went through Ripley's Hanted House. It is right off of Ocean Blvd among all the souvenoir shops and restaurants. I enjoyed it. It was self guided. Very good props. They had one of those spinning tunnels. Three levels. It was $12.95. Anyone else been to this?


----------



## Haunted Neurons (Jun 23, 2006)

Dang! I was just at Myrtle Beach 3 days ago. I wish I had known about it. I would have been all over that. 

Its only about 3.5 hours away, can anyone say ROADTRIP.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Ive been to the one in Gatlinburg TN. It was a waste of time. My wife and I where the only two people in line, and had to wait a half hour for a few other people to stragle in before they even let us in. then it was another 20 mins standing in a coal cart waiting for the 2 actors to get "ready" the haunt lasted 10 minutes tops, thats including the 3 minute actors intro and rules. The ripleys aquarium was great.


----------

